# [résolu] Problème avec un DisplayLink Lenovo USB 3.0

## KeNNys

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà j'essaie d'installer un diplaylink pour faire un dual screen.

J'ai une carte graphique VGA intel i965 et j'ai ajouté un DisplayLink Lenovo USB 3.0.

J'ai suivie le tuto : https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/DisplayLink

j'ai modifier mon Kernel :

evice Drivers --->

    Graphics support --->

        <M> DisplayLink #impossible de mettre une *

        <*> Frame buffer Devices --->

            <*> Displaylink USB Framebuffer support

Et déjà là je n'ai pas d'écran vert après reboot.

Par rapport au début, l’écran voit qu'il est branché il se mets en économie d'énergie, avant j'avais jute "no signal detect"

J'ai continuer le tuto jusqu'au bout mais ça ne fonctionne pas.

J'ai regarder à droite et à gauche, il y a tellement de chose que je ne sais plus quoi faire.

J'ai essayer de créer 2 fichier monitor.conf dans /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/

Et 2 fichier video.conf

Mais ça ne fonctionne pas

avez vous une piste ?

Merci.

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

As-tu essayé quelque chose du genre:

http://superuser.com/questions/117239/how-can-i-get-multiple-video-cards-to-work-on-linux

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/various-xorg-conf-examples-for-using-multiple-cards-multiple-monitors-751939/

http://askubuntu.com/questions/716369/set-up-2-graphics-cards-to-display-to-3-monitors-on-linux-mint-17-2-xfce

----------

## KeNNys

 *xaviermiller wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> As-tu essayé quelque chose du genre:
> 
> http://superuser.com/questions/117239/how-can-i-get-multiple-video-cards-to-work-on-linux
> ...

 

Merci pour ta réponse

Je sais pas si j'ai essayé exactement ça.

Je vais essayer avec tes liens.

Se qui me surprends c'est de ne pas avoir eu l’écran vert après mise à jour du Kernel et reboot.

j'ai vu sur certain forum que udlfb doit créer un nouveau /dev/fbx, je n'ai que le /dev/fb0 et j'ai l'impression que c'est ma carte graphique interne qui l'utilise et j'en ai pas d'autre.

dans un test j'avais essayé en forçant sur un Device

BusID        "PCI:2:0:0"

et sur l'autre Device

Option      "fbdev"  "/dev/fb0"

Mais toujours écran noir sur le DisplayLink.

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide

----------

## xaviermiller

Est-ce que tu as moyen de vérifier que ton écran USB fonctionne tout seul ?

----------

## KeNNys

 *xaviermiller wrote:*   

> Est-ce que tu as moyen de vérifier que ton écran USB fonctionne tout seul ?

 

Mon ecran je l'ai utilisé en DVI sur mon autre PC ou j'ai installé FreeNas.

Du coup comme j'en ai pas besoin sur mon FreeNas j'ai voulu faire un Dual avec ma Gentoo.

----------

## xaviermiller

Ne serait-ce pas plus facile de brancher cet écran sur ton ordi directement, ou via un adaptateur normal (hdmi/displayport/vga vers DVI) ?

----------

## KeNNys

Sur mon PC je n'ai qu'une sortie VGA.

D’où l'utilisation d'un DisplayLink USB->DVI.    :Wink: 

----------

## KeNNys

Mon Displaylink Lenovo USB 3.0 to DVI, n'est simplement pas encore compatible.   :Crying or Very sad: 

Merci à tous.

 :Wink: 

----------

